# problemas na instalação do Gentoo

## Johnny.Alves

Olá galera, sou novo aqui no fórum e estou tendo problemas com a instalação do Gentoo...

Bom, estou instalando o Gentoo a partir de um Live CD do Ubuntu, como diz nesse tutorial http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-o-Gentoo-Linux-atraves-do-livecd-do-Ubuntu?pagina=1. Fiz tudo que o autor do artigo indicou e tudo corria bem, no entanto comecei a ter problemas quando inseri o 

```
env-update 
```

que retornou a mensagem:

 !!! SYNC setting found in make.conf. 

                        This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' is set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

                     >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache... 

logo depois, coloquei o próximo código que autor do artigo fala...

```
source /etc/profile 
```

e em seguida inseri

```
emerge --sync 
```

que retornou, depois de um tempo, a mesma mensagem de erro de quando inseri o env-update. Que diz para verificar o arquivo em /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

O problema que estou tendo é que sempre que vou tentar abrir esse arquivo, o terminal retorna:

"Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado"

Queria saber se alguém sabe o que devo fazer para resolver esse problema? Qualquer ajuda é bem vinda...

----------

## Scall

Olá,

essa mensagem te informa que a opção "SYNC=" no /etc/portage/make.conf (ou /etc/make.conf) já não é válida; agora os mirrors devem ser estabelecidos no arquivo "/etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf" (que você precisa criar). Então:

```

mkdir /etc/portage/repos.conf

cp /usr/share/portage/config/repos.conf /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

```

e mude o sync-uri do gentoo.conf para o mirror que você quiser. Exemplo:

```

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

```

Nota: o diretório repos.conf também pode ser un arquivo, isso é só uma questão de preferência (veja "man 5 portage").

----------

